# Rustoleum Restore for Decks (Latex)



## penman77

(Rustoleum Deck Restore acrylic latex) I have read nightmares on this product , however my client wants to use it. I am already preparing to tell them I will not use this product based on reviews alone. Have any contractors here used this product ? Results ? Reviews ? 

She currently has a latex based deck paint of some sort on the deck.


----------



## richmondpainting

Horrible....used it once last fall....didn't listen and it failed before winter ever even came....

Pulled up in big sheets...

Try super deck I believe...sherwin is selling it in replace of the Gulf synthetics stuff they had last year.....

I'm using it next month.....deck &dock or something


----------



## Twpaint

Have any personal reviews on the home depot deck restoring product? I think its called Deckover


----------



## Rbriggs82

I'm gonna go out on a limb and blindly say they all suck. :yes:


----------



## Gough

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb and blindly say they all suck. :yes:


I think you'll be OK. From the overall reviews of that group of products, you seem to be on a pretty stout limb.


----------



## Hines Painting

Anybody tried Cabot's version of it?


----------



## DeanV

Until proven otherwise, I will assume that these high build coating on decks just allow for bigger pieces to peel off.


----------



## A+HomeWork

I plan to use it on my own porch that looks bad anyway to try it out. Was really hoping it was good so I could keep from replacing wood.


----------



## doctors11

Here's a review...

http://www.deckstainhelp.com/synta-restore-stain-review/


----------



## Hines Painting

I tried the cabots deckcorrect on my grandmas deck a few weeks ago. It is small, and in bad shape so I figured it was worth the risk. The finish does look pretty good, so I'm hoping it holds up ok. I did a sample board with an old piece of wood I had laying around so if it holds up I can show it to clients.


----------



## two fingers

Stay away from RR for decks. Bad product and good luck finding a rep.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Not only haveI heard it fails fast and pulls up in sheets. I have heard a couple times the decking rots away while the deckover stays sloid looking until you step on it and fall through the rot.

I know a HO that used it and was not impressed by the way it looks and feels. Some products we will not apply no matter what the HO says. This is one of those products.


----------



## Hines Painting

I put the Cabots version on my grandparents deck in July. So far, no problems. Did the front deck and steps, then a ramp in back that was stained with Armstrongs 3 years ago. 

It was too slippery in the winter and they didn't want to hurt themselves. The ramp should be a good testing ground because it is exposed year round and will get some snow on it this winter. Actually got a little yesterday, and they are supposed to get a few inches mon-tue.

I wouldn't want to use it on newer decks, but if it holds up for a couple of years it certainly made her old checked/weathered deck look a lot better.


----------



## Pat_The_Painter

Try using the Super Deck and Dock from Sherwin Williams. It is a similar product that is a elastomeric. I used it on 3 decks this past summer they guarantee it for 8-10 yrs and had good results with it.


----------



## DiscountHousePainter

I would recommend the SuperDeck Deck & Dock as it's an elastromeric. I bought some from Sherwin Williams this past summer and had awesome results! It was my first time using it and it hasn't been long enough for me to rave about how well its held up but I did do my homework on it first and read a lot of positive reviews. Out of all of the other wood products that are more of a restoration paint product SuperDecks is the only one I've come across that is actually an elastromeric. Also, keep in mind that your prep work and the right weather elements are key! I've also got a fleet of decks for a condo community to do once the temps warm up here with Behr's DeckOver. I'm a little nervous of the DeckOver but I've seen a lot of positive reviews on it as well and have had good experience with Behr over all in the past. That particular job was from a Home Depot referral and I'm pretty much stuck using they're products. I've read some bad reviews on the DeckOver but most of those I've read were from the HO and I would imagine a good amount of them didn't do the proper prep work or the proper application. Here's a few before/after pics of the deck I did with Super Deck. It really does what it says it does as far as filling small gaps (1/8" I believe) and glue down spintered wood.


----------



## Rbriggs82

In a couple years our phones are going to be ringing off the hook to fix these deck over type products when they fail miserably. I'll have to find a painter I dislike to refer them all to. :yes:


----------



## 2peterhunter

I have done three decks with deckover. Homeowners really loved it. I started on my moms deck put deckover on the floor and railings sprayed the rest of the spindles and such. It's lasted very well. Color difference between the stain and deckover though tinted the same. We have had many problems with the floor boards restaining it 4 times in 6 years.


----------



## fortunerestoration

I had it in my list of maintenances for a while, but now, I have a bad feeling about High build coatings on decks, and with Cabot’s version, it’s a nightmare. Isn’t it?


----------



## Rbriggs82

fortunerestoration said:


> I had it in my list of maintenances for a while, but now, I have a bad feeling about High build coatings on decks, and with Cabot’s version, it’s a nightmare. Isn’t it?


I can't wait for the wave of calls to fix these high build deck coatings. 




Then I'll turn them all down. :yes:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

2peterhunter said:


> I have done three decks with deckover. Homeowners really loved it. I started on my moms deck put deckover on the floor and railings sprayed the rest of the spindles and such. It's lasted very well. Color difference between the stain and deckover though tinted the same. We have had many problems with the floor boards restaining it 4 times in 6 years.


This would be a perfect opportunity for a follow-up in 6-12 months. Maybe you could take a few pics now so we can see what it looked like before?


----------



## 2peterhunter

For sure. I was out at the lake a week ago and after two snow melt cycles of the last 3 months it's still holding up great. I applied it in late May. Here is the original


----------

